
Jason Calacanis on TopTal’s treatment of early employee [video] - AlchemistCamp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR_S3glaKhs
======
AlchemistCamp
Jason Calcanis has never been one to shy away from conflict, but it's hard to
disagree with him here. Apparently, the employees and cofounders thought they
were getting equity but likely never will.

More from his blog: [https://calacanis.com/2019/09/09/the-pegasus-startup-
flying-...](https://calacanis.com/2019/09/09/the-pegasus-startup-flying-over-
vcs-on-the-wings-of-profits/)

> _The founder, Taso Du Val, also allegedly screwed his employees and co-
> founder out of their equity by never converting his LLC into a C corp and
> creating stock._

> _This is a huge violation of the explicit covenant of startups: “we all lose
> a decade of our lives trying, or we get fabulously rich together.”_

~~~
cryptica
>> This is a huge violation of the explicit covenant of startups: “we all lose
a decade of our lives trying, or we get fabulously rich together.”

There is no such covenant and it's great that the Toptal CEO is there to
remind everyone. If you work for a startup and are not getting real shares
(options and other complex instruments don't count) then you will be screwed.
The Toptal case is not special; it's the norm in most places.

The Toptal CEO may have screwed over a handful of his employees, but in doing
so, he sent a clear message which may save a million other engineers from a
similar fate.

If the employees are really upset about this, they can work together to bring
down his company from underneath him. If they're too weak to do this, then
they deserve nothing.

------
m_ke
Looks like Taso went on a podcast to talk about it
[https://mixergy.com/interviews/toptal-with-taso-du-
val/](https://mixergy.com/interviews/toptal-with-taso-du-val/)

~~~
AlchemistCamp
Thanks for sharing this!

I remember hearing Andrew read ads for TopTal on Mixergy for years, but I had
no idea he had the founder on to talk about the issue.

